
Where can I find Viaweb interface screenshots? - dbosch
After reading most of Paul Graham&#x27;s essay, I&#x27;m really curious on how ViaWeb looked. what was the interface like?
It seems super-advanced for the pre-2000 internet. And I&#x27;m dead curious to see the UX&#x2F;UI.
======
bdcravens
Some of the old screens, but not fully functional:
[http://old.ycombinator.com/viaweb/](http://old.ycombinator.com/viaweb/)

You can always go to the Wayback Machine:
[https://web.archive.org/web/19961120231442/http://www.viaweb...](https://web.archive.org/web/19961120231442/http://www.viaweb.com:80/)

~~~
dbosch
I've been to the wayback machine. But I couldn't have a look at the interface
in itself. only the homepage. thanks for the other link

